# Finding a Breeder



## Mara5 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi,1st post here. I've had hunting dogs my entire life (65yrs). It's now time for an indoor companion, and of course I've decided upon GSD. I live in western Iowa (long way from anywhere). In past I've had problems with having pups flown, so I prefer to drive, and overnight if need be. Can anyone recommend breeders within about 8 hrs. western Iowa? I would like at least 3-4 if possible,Thx a lot. Joe.
P.S. At this time not real interested in competitions, just companion, and guard duty. I'm way out in country.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

If you prefer working lines, I recommend Melinda from Gildaf:

- Home


If you prefer show lines, I recommend Robin from Huerta Hof (Robin is a member on this forum):

Huerta Hof German Shepherds

I live in the Quad Cities (eastern Iowa/western Illinois) and it takes me about 2 hours to get to Robin's house for training. 

Melinda also trains with us. I am familiar with both breeding programs and both are absolutely exceptional!


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I second Melinda Clark. I bought a puppy from her "B" litter. Melinda knows her stuff and she stands behind her pups for life.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

-Weberhaus is another good WL breeder. They are located in Edgerton, KS.


----------



## Mara5 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you. What is the difference between WL and SL? I know in hunting dogs most show dogs can't come close in the field to a field bred dog, but not sure if the same with GSD's.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Before you even call or talk to some good breeders, it would be a great help if you get a chance to read up on (click this --> Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums )

More specifically you may want to start ---- > http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

I got my girl from an amazing breeder named Melinda Clark. She is located in Madison Wisconsin  I had my girl flown in an had no issues, I really wish I could have met Buzz and Angel (her dam and sire) and know that if i wanted to I could visit and bring my Dia, she also does training classes and will make sure your puppy is as trained as you want it to be before you get him/her..  had a great experience

Gildafk9.com

if you look at previous litters, my girl is "g" litter and Gem Diamond Vom Gildaf


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Geeheim said:


> I second Melinda Clark. I bought a puppy from her "B" litter. Melinda knows her stuff and she stands behind her pups for life.


Just saw this one after I wrote my comment


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

HI, I am no expert by any means , WL dogs tend to be more driven and active, people use them for shutzhund sport, police work and tracking among other things. SL dogs whether german showlines or american showlines tend to be more mellow, people use them for show, herding, tracking and some shutzhund sport among other things. All three lines do produce pet quality pups that still have the GSD characteristics but have distinctly different looks, I would not look at articles that show the differences as they do not show good stock of any line. I would research breeders of all three lines and make your decision from there. Tell the breeders exactly what you want in a dog, if reputable they will help you choose. Good luck , I had goldens for years ... NO comparison to a GSD!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Saying SL's are "more mellow" than WL is completley inaccurate.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> Saying SL's are "more mellow" than WL is completley inaccurate.


sorry-- my opinion , I have showline dogs and that is my experience.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My show line boy has less energy than my working line but is more tightly wound. Overall he's not that high strung (like compared to other GSDs) but he is more high strung than my working line, who has *endless* energy but can be more "chill". If that makes sense.... these traits each come with their advantages and disadvantages. My show line dog is correctly aloof and neutral to people, but can quickly discern a threat and react, whereas the working line dog is more social and wouldn't yet pick up on a threat (part of this is also maturity). The working line dog can spend three hours playing with a toy in the yard, while the show line will go out, patrol the fence, make sure everything is in order, and then lie down and watch.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Liesje said:


> My show line boy has less energy than my working line but is more tightly wound. Overall he's not that high strung (like compared to other GSDs) but he is more high strung than my working line, who has *endless* energy but can be more "chill". If that makes sense.... these traits each come with their advantages and disadvantages. My show line dog is correctly aloof and neutral to people, but can quickly discern a threat and react, whereas the working line dog is more social and wouldn't yet pick up on a threat (part of this is also maturity). The working line dog can spend three hours playing with a toy in the yard, while the show line will go out, patrol the fence, make sure everything is in order, and then lie down and watch.


that's exactly what I meant by mellow. I guess I uses the wrong word....


----------

